
Female-Founded Startups Generate More Revenue and Do It with Less Funding - dsr12
http://fortune.com/2018/06/07/female-founded-startups-revenue-funding/
======
spyckie2
Is it click bait? yes. Is it a real argument? no.

Summary TL;DR - 2.2% of founders are female, they generate 730k (vs 660k for
male founders) over 5 years on average. I think these numbers are all or a
substantial amount of the available sample size (article doesn't say, didn't
bother to look at the study). Mentions several personality differences between
men and women (risk strategy, etc).

The article ends by saying we're missing out (presumably because if there are
more female founders, the ROI for startups would be higher in general). They
provide no data about their assumption that a growing population of female
founders will maintain their effectiveness.

It's more likely that since more men get investment, there's a lot more bad
investments on male founders out there bringing the numbers down (article does
mention this).

